# 18 and want to move to Spain



## Mercer1997 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm a 18 year old male and I've just finished college and would like to move to Spain for a while, hopefully a couple of years. I have enough money for a 2/3 months rent to start myself off. I have been looking at Malaga,Barcelona and the Balearic islands but would consider anywhere on the coast. I know a little bit of Spanish because it was compulsory at high school.

I have a few questions before following through with the idea:

how easy will it be to find a job? and will it be enough to pay for rent etc.?

Would it be better for me to find someone who is doing the same as me to share an apartment with to split the rent?

What sort of jobs would I be able to get English speaking?

How easy is it to apply for Spanish residency?

Anything else you think I should be aware about?

All help is massively appreciated! 
Many thanks Ben


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mercer1997 said:


> Hi, I'm a 18 year old male and I've just finished college and would like to move to Spain for a while, hopefully a couple of years. I have enough money for a 2/3 months rent to start myself off. I have been looking at Malaga,Barcelona and the Balearic islands but would consider anywhere on the coast. I know a little bit of Spanish because it was compulsory at high school.
> 
> I have a few questions before following through with the idea:
> 
> ...


Hi there,
There is a lot of unknown territory at the moment with Brexit just having happened, but what is sure is that unemployment for your age group is sky high. Here you will see
Desempleo de España 2016 | datosmacro.com
unemployment in general for under 25's = 45%, for men 44.1%, for women 46%.

I'm not saying don't come because as being a young, single man it's a good time for you, but just be aware that finding work is difficult and you might have to pack your bag and go home pretty soon.

Also, in Barcelona many people's first language is Catalan and in Mallorca it's Mallorquín. They can speak Spanish, but a bunch of locals together would normally speak their first language. However, you'd probably be in an English speaking environment.


----------



## bRod (Dec 15, 2014)

Your greatest asset will be your English and the fact you are a native speaker. You should be able to find a job teaching in an academy pretty easily. Having a CELTA or a degree would be helpful but not essential.

If you work in an academy in the evenings say from 5 til 9 and Saturday mornings you could earn around 1000 euros per month. You could also do private classes and charge what you want depending on your client..

Renting a half decent place depending on location would cost 400E-600E a month, and allow for gas and electric mobile phone etc.. which isn’t cheap

You won’t need a car if you stay in the city but you will if you don’t..

You will get by if you know a bit of Spanish but will feel left out if in a group of Spanish or Catalans.. 

You can eat cheap if you stay away from the touristic places.

It will help if your girlfriend/boyfriend is a local too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bRod said:


> Your greatest asset will be your English and the fact you are a native speaker. You should be able to find a job teaching in an academy pretty easily. Having a CELTA or a degree would be helpful but not essential.
> 
> If you work in an academy in the evenings say from 5 til 9 and Saturday mornings you could earn around 1000 euros per month. You could also do private classes and charge what you want depending on your client..
> 
> ...


What about the cost of being self-employed (because you're unlikely to get a contract)?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bRod said:


> _Your greatest asset will be your English and the fact you are a native speaker. You should be able to find a job teaching in an academy pretty easily. Having a CELTA or a degree would be helpful but not essential._


I wonder what our fully qualified and legal English teachers think of that.....


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Unemployment is falling at record levels, so not the worst time to come over.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its not just about being able to get employment, you will need a contract so that you can pay into the system to receive healthcare. There is very high unemployment in Spain so alot of people will be after any jobs that come along.

But go and have a fact finding visit and see what you can come up with.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its not just about being able to get employment, you will need a contract so that you can pay into the system to receive healthcare. There is very high unemployment in Spain so alot of people will be after any jobs that come along.
> 
> But go and have a fact finding visit and see what you can come up with.
> 
> Jo xxx


My daughter is moving to Barcelona in a few weeks. There are lots of contracted jobs there - well paid too. 

She showed me some in call centres which only wanted English, not Spanish nor Catalán. 

There are more jobs & more varied opportunities if you speak Spanish & Catalán, but I agree with el romeral, this is probably the best time it has been for years, with unemployment dropping, for someone young without dependants, and with the flexibility to move

Forget the Balearics & Málaga - Barcelona or Madrid are the OP's best bet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> My daughter is moving to Barcelona in a few weeks. There are lots of contracted jobs there - well paid too.
> 
> She showed me some in call centres which only wanted English, not Spanish nor Catalán.
> 
> ...



Then Barcelona is the place for him to visit!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Malaga area -ish

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> My daughter is moving to Barcelona in a few weeks. There are lots of contracted jobs there - well paid too.
> 
> She showed me some in call centres which only wanted English, not Spanish nor Catalán.
> 
> ...


She should be very wary, there are many scams. The web is full of job offers for call centres in Barcelona which should ring alarm bells. Some ask for money upfront, others 
Con workers to launder money through their own bank accounts. A friends Daughter worked four weeks in Valencia and never got paid.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> My daughter is moving to Barcelona in a few weeks. There are lots of contracted jobs there - well paid too.
> 
> She showed me some in call centres which only wanted English, not Spanish nor Catalán.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see that things are finally picking up in Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> She should be very wary, there are many scams. The web is full of job offers for call centres in Barcelona which should ring alarm bells. Some ask for money upfront, others
> Con workers to launder money through their own bank accounts. A friends Daughter worked four weeks in Valencia and never got paid.


Oh she knows - we've had that discussion - & she knows what a proper work contract looks like - in Spanish or Catalán. Yes of course there are scams, but there are 'real' jobs too. There are genuine call centres in many cities, not just in Barcelona, of course.

She isn't planning to work in a call centre though, it was just something she showed me because she was surprised that there were jobs in Barcelona which required English only. 

Thanks for your concern though


----------

